# Found Grey and white male cat Oxfordshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

One male un neutered male grey and white cat found in Oxford a few days ago he is currently at the Oxford cat clinic but will be heading off to a rescue tomorrow if the owner does not come forward to collect him.

If you have any information regarding this cat please either email me at 
[email protected] or call the Oxford cat clinic

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------

